# Brot als Angelköder selber backen



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2011)

Brot fand ich schon immer als einen der besten Friedfischköder.

Mein Brot für mich backe ich auch selber - mit entsprechender Küchenmaschine zum Teigkneten ist das ja kein Hexenwerk und in paar Minuten erledigt (vom backen abgesehen).

Da liegt der Gedanke nahe, dass man sich auch ein spezielles Angelbrot selber backen kann.

Würde ich dann zum einen statt als Brot zu formen gleich als "Platte" (wie Fladenbrot) aufs Backblech geben.

Der Gedanke dahinter:
Mehr Kruste als normal - und die hab ich am liebsten zum anködern.

Frage dazu:
Was kann/könnte man da alles mit reinbacken, um das Brot attraktiver für die Fische zu machen?

Als Schwabe gerne kostengünstig... ;-))

(Vielleicht ist ja auch Bäcker hier unterwegs)..

Verschiedene Gewürze ist klar. 

Könnte es auch was bringen zum Beispiel mit asiatischer Fischsoße? 
Oder geht beim backen da der Geschmack verloren?

Habe auch schon an "pürierte Würmer" gedacht.

Ideen?
Vorschläge?
Anregungen?


----------



## angler1996 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Moin Herr Bäcker:m

Im Ernst, eigentlich eine spitzen Idee.

Ohne jetzt auf konkrete Zutaten einzugehen, nur die Überlegung, dass die  Größe der Zuschlagstoffe von der Größe der zukünftig zum Angeln verwendeten Brotstücke beeinflusst wird. Man kann natürlich auch alles pürieren.
Ansonsten läßt sich da auch ganz oder in Stücken von der Nuss, Mais etc. sicher alles verbacken , was irgend gibt.
Letztlich könnte man ja auch gemahlenes Forelli reinrühren
( müßte man nur das Mischungsverhältnis probieren).
Und mehr Kruste ist eigentlich immer gut.

Gruß A.


----------



## Rosi (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habe auch schon an "pürierte Würmer" gedacht.


 
Moin Thomas, du schreckst ja vor nichts zurück

Eingebackene Heringsstückchen, oder einfach Fischöl würden länger riechen. Obwohl das vielleicht auch egal ist. Hauptsache etwas, das wie Teig aussieht. Denn auf Brotfliegen (aus Naturschwamm oder Schaumstoff) beißen die Fische ja auch.

Also ich würde mir die Mühe trotzdem nicht machen. Ich backe Brot für uns und wenn es den Fischen auch schmeckt, dann ist es gut. Nicht umgekehrt, das geht mir zu weit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

@ Rosi:
Ich bin da halt experimentierfreudig und würde as einfach gerne ausprobieren.

Sollte es sich herausstellen, dass das auch nicht besser funzt als "normales Brot", werde ich umgehenmd auf die Zusatzarbeit verzichten.

Fängts besser, werde ich mir die Mühe gerne machen.

Pürierter Hering ist auch ne gut Idee (und sicher "angenehmer" als Würmer pürieren)..


----------



## angler1996 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

naja gut, wenn ich mit Würmen in der Küche anrücke, kan  ich auch gut vorher ausziehen
Aber den Teig in Kugeln rollen und dann backen werde ich mal probieren.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Falls ein Bäcker hier unterwegs ist:
Wie backe ich das Brot im Haushaltsofen so, dass die Kruste möglichst dick wird (weils dann in der Strömung besser am Haken hält)??


----------



## kati48268 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Zu dem Thema gab es vor vielen Jahren mal einen Blinker-Bericht von Holger Menne. Hab den aber auch net mehr.

Ob er das Brot direkt selbst gebacken hat, weiß ich net mehr, jedenfalls wurden Brotstücke auf dem Bleck anschließend mit geschmolzenem Rindertalg übergossen, dadurch wird's fest, nimmt kaum noch Wasser auf.
Hab das selber nie ausprobiert, aber die Idee schwirrt immer noch im Kopf herum.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand das Heft noch "griffbereit".

(Stehe mit Holger sporadisch in Kontakt und wollte ihn im Herbst besuchen, werd ihn darauf mal anhauen, hilft _jetzt_ natürlich nicht weiter.)


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Um das haltbarer zu machen könnte man beim Ausrollen Gaze(Verband) mit einarbeiten.
Dann hält es länger am Haken.

Ich würde Fischöl, Fischmehl und Knoblauchpulver/Chilipulver für würziges Brot nehmen und Sachen wie Vanillezucker, Backaromen u.ä. für süßes Brot .


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

'nen guten Schuß Rum....


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

. . .in`n Hals und dann weiterbacken . . .:vik:


----------



## Kretzer83 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Aromen sollten wohl nicht flüchtig sein, sonst hast das G'schmäckle in der Küche und nicht im Brot.

Gut sind bestimmt ölige Sachen wie Fischöl, augeweichtes Hundefutter....

Für eine dickere Kruste könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass du das Brot mit niederer Temperatur und dafür länger backst.

Gruß
Kretzer


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

@Prof
Das selbstverständlich auch...zwei in's Kröpfchen und einen in's Töpfchen....aber Rumaroma soll auf Friedfisch Wunder wirken, hat mir neulich so 'n alter Zausel an der Elbe verraten nachdem ich ihn gefragt hatte, warum sein Futtereimer wie 'ne karibische Destille mockt...


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

. . . Rumaroma gibts ja zum Backen. Würde ich aber nicht trinken . . .


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> . . . Rumaroma gibts ja zum Backen. Würde ich aber nicht trinken . . .



Deshalb ja 'nen guten Schuß Stroh80, da haben dann alle Beteiligten was von...:q


----------



## angler1996 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Deshalb ja 'nen guten Schuß Stroh80, da haben dann alle Beteiligten was von...:q


 
ja , bei zu hoher Dosierung hebt der Bachofen ab.

Kugeln formen - viel Kruste
Aber viel Kruste und es muss ein größerer Haken her

Gruß A.


----------



## Dunraven (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Hm bestehen Würmer nicht eh zum Großteil aus Wasser, so dass es nicht viel bringt die zu nutzen?
Aber ich denke Hanfmehl könnte man verwenden, das Hundefutter als Vorschlag gefällt mir auch. Ansonsten ist Spekulatius als Lockstoff beliebt, warum also nicht das Gewürz gleich ins Brot geben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Also denn:
Heringe pürieren, Spekulatiusgewürz, Hanfmehl dazu und Rumaroma (guter SToff wird getrunken und nicht verbacken..).

Könnte interessant werden - hoffentlich verwechsel ich das nicht mal mit dem Brot, das ich für mich selber backe..

Weitere Ideen gerne willkommen...


----------



## ak.checker (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Deshalb ja 'nen guten Schuß Stroh80, da haben dann alle Beteiligten was von...:q



*"Stroh80"*Ja daß Zeug hab ich auch noch irgendwo im Keller stehen..Bei nem schuss von dem Zeug rollt es einem die Fussnägel auf 
Mal sehn wie es den Fischen schmackt?


----------



## kati48268 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

_Völlig OT:
Stroh80 + Malzbier als Longdrink ist der Burner, viel zu schade für Fische._


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Lecker... Brot mit Herings-Rum-Hundefutteraroma. Das gibt einen Brom, dass es für eine Ausbürgerung reicht! 

Mir geht es bei Brot als Köder ums Gegenteil von viel harter Kruste. Englisches Weißbrot, alternativ auch welches aus Holland, oder eben die normalen Sandwichtoastscheiben. Möglichstr frisch und feucht für schöne Brotflocken, die man streng an den Hakenschenkel kneten kann.


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Und fürs OT:

Man fülle 4 cl 80er Stroh in ein 0,3er Steingutkrügerl, gebe 2 EL Zucker und einen Teebeutel dazu. Jetzt mit Rotwein auffüllen und mit einem Tauchsieder erhitzen.

Wenn man mit Feuer drangeht, fackelt das gar lustig und wer mehr als drei Krügerl schaftt, muss ein russischer Stabsoffizier sein!


----------



## Downbeat (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Das klingt nach `ner Wochenendaufgabe, aber wofür ist der Teebeutel?


----------



## angler1996 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

wie wäre es mit Käse?
oder gemahlen Hanf?
Gruß A.


----------



## Downbeat (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Käse klingt auch gut. Ausserdem würde der das Brot auch ein bisschen zäher machen denke.
Was den Hanf angeht würd ich Hanföl nehmen, sonst wird das wohl eher ein Vollkornbrot.


----------



## siloaffe (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*



Andal schrieb:


> Und fürs OT:
> 
> Man fülle 4 cl 80er Stroh in ein 0,3er Steingutkrügerl, gebe 2 EL Zucker und einen Teebeutel dazu. Jetzt mit Rotwein auffüllen und mit einem Tauchsieder erhitzen.
> 
> Wenn man mit Feuer drangeht, fackelt das gar lustig und wer mehr als drei Krügerl schaftt, muss ein russischer Stabsoffizier sein!




Hey Andal#h 

Jetzt muss ich aber mal die Nase rümpfen!!!!!!#d 

Ihr da unten im "Weinbauernland", verschandelt aber auch alles mit eurer "SauerPlerre". 

Anstelle vom Wein würde ich lieber Cola oder sowas nehmen und den Teebeutel durch 2-3 Eiswürfel ersetzen!!!!!#6 

LG Markus:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Um mal wieder von saufen wegzukommen zum eigentlichen Thema..
@ Andal:
Mir persönlich  ist die Kruste zum Fischen in der Strömung eben einfach lieber.

Wenn ich nicht kurzfristig sondern geplant losgehe, lege ich das sogar noch 1 - 2 Tage in einen zugeknoteten Plastebeutel, damit die Kruste schön elastisch wird.

Auch deswegen die Frage, wie man die Kruste am dicksten hinkriegt..


----------



## Champagnermädchen (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Moin Moin,

Kruste bei Brot wird ja schön hart, wenn du die mit verquirltem Eigelb gestreichst. Wäre ja evtl. auch möglich dort ein Aroma hinzuzugeben!?



l.g. Inka


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

@ Inka:
Nicht hart, dick soll sie sein - Du hast da vielleicht wohl an was anderes gedacht?


Trotzdem auch Dir danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Champagnermädchen (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

:q:q:q

schau mal hier rein, der 3. Beitrag:

http://www.chefkoch.de/forum/2,37,239935/Frage-zur-Krustenbildung-bei-Brot.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Damit scheints dann hart und dick zu werden - Danke dafür..
:q:q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

also sozusagen Perfekt, hehe


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*



Andal schrieb:


> Und fürs OT:
> 
> Man fülle 4 cl 80er Stroh in ein 0,3er Steingutkrügerl, gebe 2 EL Zucker und einen Teebeutel dazu. Jetzt mit Rotwein auffüllen und mit einem Tauchsieder erhitzen.
> 
> Wenn man mit Feuer drangeht, fackelt das gar lustig und wer mehr als drei Krügerl schaftt, muss ein russischer Stabsoffizier sein!



Ach du sch...e, das klingt aber auch bös nach intergalaktisch, infernalen Kopfschmerzen. Hochprozentiges mit Zucker und Feuer, ich denke da z.B. an Absinth, Pastis ähnliche Brände..., sind ja wohl absolut vernichtend und machen Kopfschmerzen, die man sein Leben lang nicht mehr vergisst.|krank::q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Und ist Offtopic.. 
;-)


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Aus der Werbung: "Doppelt lange im Altdeutschen Steinbackofen gebacken..."

Wenn man das Brot lange, aber bei verhältnismäßig niedrigen Temperaturen bäckt, sollte die Kruste ziemlich dick werden.


----------



## siloaffe (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Hey Leute|wavey: 

Dieser Tröööt hat mich dazu inspiriert gestern Abend mal fix die Küche ein zu sauen. 

Das Drama beginnt...... 

Hmmmm... was tu ich rein???|kopfkrat 

Kla: Mehl Hefe Salz 
und als extra?????  Rumaroma? Kokosraspeln? Zimt? Vanille? 

Äääähhhhmmmm...??? 

*KACKEEE!!!!!!*#q 

Wat hab ich überhaupt da???|bigeyes 

Mehl Ok - Hefe Nö - Rumaroma Nö - Kokosraspeln Ok - Zimt Nö -  Vanille Naja Vanillzucker... 

Wat machste nu mit dem Kram?#c 

Ich hab dann 300 ml Mehl, 1 Tütchen Vanillzucker, 1 Tütchen Backpulver, und paar Kokosraspeln mit Wasser zu nem Teig verrührt. 

Das war mir aber eeeeetwas zu langweilig!!! 

Also hab ich noch 300 ml Feederfutter rein gekippt und wiederum mit wasser verrührt. 

Das ganze hab ich verschieden geformt um verschiedene Härten/Festigkeiten zu bekommen und bei nur ca.:130°C gebacken. 

Das Ergebnis ist NAJA.... Es ähnelt eher Vertrocknetem Kuchen als Brot, Was ich auf die Felende Hefe zurück führe 

Aber egal ich werds am Rhein versuchen und drüber berichten......#6 

LG Markus#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Bin ich mal gespannt - ich kam noch nicht zum backen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

#t#t#t


So haben die ersten Brote in der Steinzeit sicher auch ausgesehen.:m:q

Vielleicht hättest du wenigstens irgend ein Brotrezept als Vorlage nehmen sollen. Sieht jedenfalls nach reichlich Kruste aus.
Ist innen auch weiches Brot?


----------



## siloaffe (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> #t#t#t
> 
> 
> So haben die ersten Brote in der Steinzeit sicher auch ausgesehen.:m:q
> ...





Ne eher Kuchen....:q


----------



## Downbeat (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Schmeiss mal so`ne Murmel in ein Wasserglas und guck wie die sich verhält, bitte.
Also wie lange die schwimmt, wann sie zerfällt, wie sie zerfällt etc.


----------



## Micha85 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*



siloaffe schrieb:


> ...und den Teebeutel durch 2-3 Eiswürfel ersetzen!!!!!#6



Die Schmelzen doch wenn man den Tauchsieder reinstellt! #q


Zurück zum Thema: 
Unser Opa hat auf Kichererbsen geschworen. Gibts die nicht auch als Mehl? Wenn nicht einfach mit dem Schnitzelklopfer kleindreschen.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

wobei es überlegens wert ist, in den Teig nicht allzuviel zusätzlichen Geschmack zu bringen, sondern lieber mit verschiedenen Dipps zu arbeiten : flexibler
Gruß A.


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

oje muss nen bäcker mal was schreiben :m

grundzutaten für nen weizenbrot :

1kg mehl ( type 550 )
20 g salz
30 g frischhefe
20 - 50 g zucker je nach gewünschter bräune
550 - 650 ml wasser.

nen herring muss dann ganz püriert werden und dafür weniger wasser benutzen da das ganze sonst zu weich wird.
wer den gestank gerne richt mal krabbenöl mit reinkippen |supergri
würde das ganze als platte machen und bei 210 - 220 grad anbacken und bei 180 grad ausbacken.
doppelbacken hört sich toll an aber in der industrie wird das brot dann nur zu 80 % gebacken ( so kann man auf vorrat lagern ) und dann wird es noch mal kräftig ausgebacken.die kruste ist daduch nicht dicker sondern nur dunkler.
vor dem backen die platte abgedeckt ( feuchtes tuch ) aufgehen lassen und dann mit etwas wasser befeuchten damit sie nicht total auseinander reißt.


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Den ganzen Aroma- und Zutatengedöns kann man sich sparen. Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie gut stinknormales Familybread funktioniert, da brauchts keine verpesteten Küchen!


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*



Andal schrieb:


> Den ganzen Aroma- und Zutatengedöns kann man sich sparen. Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie gut stinknormales Familybread funktioniert, da brauchts keine verpesteten Küchen!


 
mhh immer relativ! inner brandung fängst mit wattwurm auch besser als mit tauwurm.

probieren kann man es ja|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

@ Quappenjäger:
Danke für die Pofitipps!


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Quappenjäger:
> Danke für die Pofitipps!


 

nicht dafür #h wenn nen wunderköder bei rauskommt , made bei andy :m

in zeiten von gammelmais ( 2 wochen den hartmais im eimer )  sollte nen heringsbrot auch fangen! 

ich sage immer das muss funzen ob nu billig oder teuer#6

lassen wir uns überraschen was dabei rauskommt ! 
übrigens wenn man rosinen , nüsse oder körner zugibt ,vorher einweichen denn wenn jene trocken in den teich kommen entziehen sie ihm wasser und das innenleben bröselt dann nach dem backen aus einander!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Wie ist das mit Dampf beim backen
Ich stell halt immer ne Tasse Wasser rein - die ganze Zeit drin lassen oder nur am Anfang?


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

der dampf sorgt dafür das die oberfläche vom brot nicht zu doll aufreißt .
bei einem landbrot |kopfkratzb. wird das brot in den ofen geschoben und 3 -4 min kein wasser ( wasser in heißen ofen gleich dampf )draufgegeben und dann wasser marsch ( dampfen ).
feinbrot und landbrot ist vom teig das selbe nur das das feinbrot mit wasser abgestrichen ( pinsel ) wird und gleich dampf ( dunstnebel ) drauf kommt 
dadurch 2 sorten obwohl selber teig. 
mann kann dampfen durch ne tasse  wasser die von anfang im ofen ist und durch ne sprühflasche um die nötige luftfeuchtigkeit beim backen zu erzeugen. für den köder am besten den teig ein wenig befeuchten( pinsel mit wasser , aber nicht nass ) und wenn in den heißen ofen kommt gleich ein paar sprüher wasser in den heißen ofen. irgendwo ran sprühen wo gleich verdampfen kann.
nach 10 min ofenklappe auf , dampf raus und ausbacken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Einfach klasse, wenn Tipps vom Profi kommen.
DANKE!!


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

muss gestehen hab mir die tage das chaos angesehen |supergri aber helfe gerne!


----------



## volkerm (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Nu back doch mal, Thomas, das Chaotenbrot, und fang Fisch damit!


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*



volkerma schrieb:


> Nu back doch mal, Thomas, das Chaotenbrot, und fang Fisch damit!


 

und du wollst noch rezept von mir haben #c#h|kopfkrat#6 keine angst , bin nicht nachtragend!


----------



## siloaffe (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Hey Kinners|wavey: 

Kurzer Bericht zu meinem Brot/Kuchen Zeug... 

In Schulnoten würd ich dem Zeug ne glatte 6 geben!!!!:r 

Begründung: *Thema verfehlt*#q  

Das Zeug löst sich sehr schnell auf und wenn Strömung dazu kommt ist der Haken leer bevor das Blei am Grund ist.|bigeyes 

Ich habs auch am Haar versucht. Mit dem selben Ergebniss.:c:c:c

Naja es gibt schlimmeres 

Ich werde Heute oder Morgen nen neuen Versuch starten und den auch wieder mit Lockfutter im Brot. 

Ich denke, das die Fische die durch das Futter angelockt werden auch das Brot mit selbigem willig nehmen werden|kopfkrat |rolleyes

Oder seht ihr das anders ;+#c 

Wie auch immer ich werde berichen....#6 

LG Markus#h


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Das Zeug löst sich sehr schnell auf und wenn Strömung dazu kommt ist der Haken leer bevor das Blei am Grund ist.|bigeyes
> 
> Ich habs auch am Haar versucht. Mit dem selben Ergebniss.:c:c:c
> 
> ...



Darin liegt eine eigene Verwendung.

Backe diesen Teig in einer Form (zylindrisch mit einem seitlichen Schlitz) dass du ihn zusätzlich mit aufs Vorfach hängen kannst. Er löst sich ja recht schnell. Die hakennahe Anfütterung!

Die Form für diese "Backlinge" gibts hier:

http://shop.friedfischen.de/Boilies-Pellets/Stickmix/Gardner-Mini-Bait-Bomb--420.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*



> Die hakennahe Anfütterung!


Hab ich immer so gemacht:
Das Innere vom Brot als große Flocken mit der Ködernadel aufs Vorfach gezogen und bis an den Haken geschoben, als Köder zusammengerollte Kruste, mit der Nadel vorher aufgezogen..

Funzt...

Wenn ich dann mit dem selber gebackenenen Stinkebrot angeln gehe, wird das sicher noch besser..
;-))


----------



## siloaffe (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*



Andal schrieb:


> Darin liegt eine eigene Verwendung.
> 
> Backe diesen Teig in einer Form (zylindrisch mit einem seitlichen Schlitz) dass du ihn zusätzlich mit aufs Vorfach hängen kannst. Er löst sich ja recht schnell. Die hakennahe Anfütterung!
> 
> ...




Hey Andal|wavey: 

Keine Schlechte Idee!!! 

Aber ich denke das es eher für Stiiwasser oder schwach fließende Gewässer geeignet ist.|kopfkrat 

Ich angele z.Z. nur im Rhein/Hauptstrom und da ist mir der Futterkorb doch lieber.#6 

Dieses zeug zerfällt im Wasser/Strömung nach ca 15-20 Sekunden|bigeyes und wird somit direkt vom Köder weggespült 

Ich lasse es jetzt durchtrocknen und Mahle es wieder ins Futter....:m 

Der nächste Versuch ist schon im Backofen!!!!!!:vik::vik::vik:

LG Markus#h


----------



## siloaffe (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Hey Leute|wavey: 

Das 2. Brot ist dann wirklich ein BROT geworden:m 

Dicke Kruste Weicher Kern.... Halt so wies sein soll! 

Aber: Für den Rhein Absolut ungeeignet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich hab zum vergleich extra ein Stück Brot vom Bäcker mitgenommen. 

Doch hält beides in der Strömung nicht#q 

Hab ein Stück vom Brot eingefrohren und werds bei Hochwasser im Hafen versuchen. 

LG Markus


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Ich war einkaufen heute - werd aber wohl die Woche nicht mehr dazukommen zum backen.

Ich werd mein normales Brotrezept nehmen, als "Geschmacksträger" Cihliölsardinen, die ich mit dem Wasser zusammen aufmixen werde.

Dann sowohl Zucker wie auch genügend Salz dazu, und als weiteres  Aroma" Lebkuchengewürz.

Das Ganze dann mit Hefe ansetzen und normal gehen lassen, und dann als flache Brotplatte nach Quappenjägers Anleitung backen.

Werde dazu das billige 405er Mehl nehmen, statt wie für mein Brot zum essen das 1050er.

Werde das Ganze auch in der Entstehung fotografisch festhalten und dann sowohl über das Back- wie auch das Fangergebnis berichten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Vor allem ein Foto deines Gesichtsausdruckes nach dem ersten Bissen interessiert uns.|supergri:m

Nicht dass du den Fischen irgendwas andrehen willst, von dem du nicht weißt wie es schmeckt.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Da riech ich höchstens mal dran..............
;-)))


----------



## Rosi (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Als ich neulich im Familienkreis andeutete, daß Angler auch ihr eigenes Wurm-Herings-Brot backen, da vermuteten sie Schlimmes!

Nicht in unserem Backautomaten!
Und wo lagerst du das? Nicht im Brotkasten...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Grins - Weicheier, Deine Family ;-))))


----------



## Andal (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Thomas, was haben wir beide es da gut. Die Bude entfraut und schon können wir backen, bis die Fliegen tot von der Wand fallen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Alles halb so wild...
Gerade läuft mein erster Backversuch zu Ende.
Riecht zwar stark - aber nicht unangenehm.
Genaues Rezept, Fotos etc. folgen.
Reine Arbeitszeit (davon 5 Minuten Teig kneten der Maschine ;-)):
Ca. 10 Minuten.
Gehzeit ca. 40 Minuten
Backzeit auch ca. 40 Minuten..


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

So, ausgekühlt und geschnitten und in eine Plastetüte verschlossen.
Da lass ichs jetzt 1 oder 2 Tage drin, damit die Kruste weich/zäh wird, dann frost ich das ein.

Bei normaler Ködergröße mit Kantenlänge so um die gut 5 mm dürfte das so ca. 1500 Köder ergeben haben.

Bin mal auf die ersten Angeltests gespannt..


----------



## kati48268 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Na komm, gib's zu, erzähl... ein so'n Stück hast'e doch probiert, oder?
Wobei, ohne pürierte Würmer & Heringe ist das ja sowieso die weicheifreundliche Nummer geworden! |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

So, und nun zur Herstellung..

*Rezept einfachst:*
1kg Mehl (405er)
1 Dose Sardinen (mit Chili)
1 Päckchen Lebkuchengewürz
1 Würfel Hefe
4 EL Zucker
4 EL Salz
ca. 450 ml Wasser
100ml Wasser warm





Zuerst mal gleich die Hefe anstzen. Dazu die 100 ml warmes Wasser mit Zucker verrühren und den Hefewürfel reinbröseln und verrühren.




Dann wurde die Sardinendose in einen Meßbecher gegeben (der Inhalt, vorher geöffnet!). Mt Wasser auffüllen, bis man insgesamt auf 600 ml kam. Und dann das Ganze mixen, bis die Sardinen sich fein püriert im Wasser verteilt haben.














Mehl, Lebkuchengewürz, Salz und Zucker in die Schüssel der Küchenmachíne geben und mit der Sardinenpampe zusammen mit dem Teighaken gut durchkneten und dann die angesetzte HEfe dazugeben und nochmal glatt kneten.




Den Teig ca. 10 Minuten angehen lassen und dann auf ein Backblech geben. Ich habe dazu ein Backpapier untergelegt und mehliert, da das beim Backen meines für meinen Verzehr bestimmten Brotes am besten das ansetzen verhindert. 




Dann das Ganze einfach glatt ausstreichen auf dem Backblech. Dadurch erhalte ich viel Kruste und wenig Inneres-  und ich will mir ja schliesslich Krustenköder backen ..




Dann 30 Mintuen gehen lassen, den Teig habe ich oben gleich so eingeschnitten, wie ich nachher das Brot in Stücke schneiden wollte.

Der Ofen auf 250 Grad vorgeheizt, den Teig oben angefeuchtet, eine halbe Tasse Wasser zum "dampfen" in den heissen Ofen geschüttet und dann sofort das Brot rein.

Nah 10 Minuten die Temperatur auf 170 Grad verringert, kurz die Tür geöffnet um den restlichen Dampf rauszulassen und bei der Temperatur noch 30 Minuten fertig gebacken.

Danach passte das Brot, wurde greschnitten und kam dann in eine Plastetüte (gut verschliessen), wo es jetzt einenn guten Tag liegen wird, um eine zähe, aber formbare Kruste zu kriegen.

Ergab ca. 1500 Krustenköder bei ca. gut 5 mm Kantenlänge zum Angeln.

Geruch war intensiv, aber nicht unangenehm. Man konnte sowohl die Sardinen wie auch das Lebkuchengewürz deutlich einzeln rausriechen..














Hoffe, dass ich es demnächst schaffe, damit ans Wasser zu kommen und über (Miß)Erfolge zu berichten..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Dreckwetter - wollte heute eigentlich raus und das Brot testen - Dauerregen ;-((
Hab ich dann auch zugegeben kein Bock..


----------



## Colophonius (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Sieht aber lecker aus  
Bin mal gespannt, wies wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

*Unbefriedigend mit guten Aussichten...*​Bin gestern tatsächlich mal zum testen des Brotes rausgekommen.
Warum der Titel?
Weil alles nach 15 Minuten schon wieder vorbei war..
Hatte nachdem der Morgen wettermäßig gut aussah, mich spontan trotz Hochwasserbrühe kurzfristig entschlossen, das Brot zu testen..

An den Wetterbildern seht ihr die Entwicklung, ich bin dann schlicht (gerade noch rechtzeitig) geflüchtet.

Ich war noch mitten im aufbauen, die Pickerrute schon drin, es kamen gleich die ersten Bisse.

Da ich das wegen aufbauen zu spät mitbekam, konnte ich die aber nicht verwerten..

Und als ich richtig angeln anfangen wollte und aufgebaut hatte, packte ich gleich wieder zusammen - siehe Wetter...






Das vorbereitete Angelbrot





An der Grundmontage





An der Posenmontage














SCHAISSWETTER!!!!​
Und sobald das Wetter wieder besser werden sollte, geh ich wieder testen - dann hoffentlich auch mit Fang und Fischbildern....


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Ja, der Sommer ist wirklich geil! :r
Schde, bin gespannt, wie du mit dem Stinkbrot fängst und wie's am Haken hält.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Sehr schöner Bericht und gute Bilder. #6

Freue mich schon auf weitere Ergebnisse


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Das mit dem Scheisssommer macht grade alles schwer, was ich ausprobieren will..

Dank der Backtipps vom Profi (danke nochnmal) hat das Brot ne wirklich gute Kruste, habs vor dem einfrosten 3 Tage in einer verschlossenen Tüte gehabt, so dass es zäh wurde - hält daher besser als gekauftes Brot am Haken.

Nachteil:
Die  Kruste braucht etwas Zeit (schätze 2 - 3 Minujten) zum aufweichen, so dass Bisse direkt nach dem Einwurf auch Fehlbisse bringen können..


----------



## Quappenjäger (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Scheisssommer macht grade alles schwer, was ich ausprobieren will..
> 
> Dank der Backtipps vom Profi (danke nochnmal) hat das Brot ne wirklich gute Kruste, habs vor dem einfrosten 3 Tage in einer verschlossenen Tüte gehabt, so dass es zäh wurde - hält daher besser als gekauftes Brot am Haken.
> 
> ...


 
na wenn ich mal helfen kann mach ich das gerne! da du das brot mit sicherheit gefrostet hast , versuche mal das ganze zu befeuchten und dann noch mal toasten .so ist es genau wie aufback brötchen. 
frosten entzieht wasser ( und das sach ich nen koch  ) , aber backwaren nehmen im vergleich zu fleisch das wasser wieder auf und durch das toasten ist es wie ausm ofen.
das die kruste nach dem frosten zäh ist , ist normal!

sach bescheid wenn es nen spanferkel auf offen feuer bei dir gibt! kümmer mich dann um die backwaren!
 meine letzte spansau war auf langeland und da stand opa am grill ud hat 8 std den motor gemachtnet so nen ding ausm backofen |rolleyes mit dem sommer geb ich dir auf jeden fall recht , beschissener geht nicht :c


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brot als Angelköder selber backen*

Das ist ja aber gerade das Gute, dass die Kruste zäh ist - ich wills ja nicht  essen, und zum anködern ists besser ;-))


----------

